# Trade Possibility for Kobe??



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i know it's only in a blog but i found it interesting anyway, it is written by Frank Isola so i guess it's more credible than a BallScientist thread :biggrin: 



> If Kobe is traded -- I still believe he will sign an extension with the Lakers -- the front runners appear to be Chicago and Dallas. Thomas would certainly make a run at Kobe and you can bet that the *Rockets*, Suns, Raptors, Clippers, Magic and Bobcats will all be in the running, too.


LINK

what are your thoughts on this cos i am definately against it, he just doesn't serve well for team chemistry


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Gra I don't want Kobe and I don't think Houston does either. Maybe unless we go like Reed + Sura + JL3 + Snyder for Kobe... Then he can come as a spark off the bench cause we don't want him disrupting the offense.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

giordun said:


> Gra I don't want Kobe and I don't think Houston does either. Maybe unless we go like Reed + Sura + JL3 + Snyder for Kobe... Then he can come as a spark off the bench cause we don't want him disrupting the offense.


Nice. Kobe could be the waterboy.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

giordun said:


> Gra I don't want Kobe and I don't think Houston does either. Maybe unless we go like Reed + Sura + JL3 + Snyder for Kobe... Then he can come as a spark off the bench cause we don't want him disrupting the offense.


is this a sarcasm? :worthy:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> is this a sarcasm? :worthy:


Looks like it


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*SORRY GUYS WHO ARE PART OF THE NO KOBE SIDE, BUT THERE'S MORE TALK*



> GM Daryl Morey has said the first month or two of the season will be a kind of extension of training camp, of sorts, as Rick Adelman works through his various rotations and figures out what will work. The Rockets of November may be very different from the Rockets of March.
> 
> And if Kobe Bryant really is on the trading block, Morey will be one of dozens of general managers hoping to land him. It's unclear what the Lakers would be seeking, or even if there's an organizational consensus on moving him. But the Rockets would love to add the NBA's best player to their mix.
> 
> If I'm running the show, I make one player untouchable: Yao Ming. Every other player on the roster could be open for discussion. Think of a team with Yao and Kobe. How do you like the sound of that, Tim Duncan? How about you, Mark Cuban?


HOUSTON CHRONICLE ARTICLE

seems T-Mac is a possibility for trade :azdaja:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I say if Kobe is available, we give the Lakers anyone on our roster whose last name isn't Yao. Kobe, at this point in his career, is head and shoulders above McGrady. Can you even imagine the Rockets going down in 7 to the Utah Jazz last year if Kobe was playing? I can't.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> > If I'm running the show, I make one player untouchable: Yao Ming. Every other player on the roster could be open for discussion. Think of a team with Yao and Kobe. How do you like the sound of that, Tim Duncan? How about you, Mark Cuban?
> 
> 
> seems T-Mac is a possibility for trade :azdaja:


Morey didn't say that, the guy from the blog said it.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Is Daryl Morey really serious bout getting Kobe?*

I was shocked to even find a topic like this

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/48524/20071013/houston_would_be_in_mix_for_kobe/



> If Kobe Bryant really is on the trading block, Rockets GM Daryl Morey will be one of dozens of general managers hoping to land him.
> 
> It's unclear what the Lakers would be seeking, or even if there's an organizational consensus on moving him.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Is Daryl Morey really serious bout getting Kobe?*

There's another thread with this topic already...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

mannnnn, please trade anybody but Yao


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

LGay would be asking for way to much. Yao or TMac would have to be included in a deal. Let us remember how well Kobe played on Team USA. The real question would be what is Houston seriously willing to part with?

There is no way I trade Yao. It would have to be TMac plus. Here's my deal:

Houston: TMac/Sura/Head/Alston/Lucas/Snyder Lakers: Kobe/Kwame (If I have to switch Bonzi for Snyder I would.)

Damn, LA has nobody besides Kobe and Odom that any team would just have to have.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Morey didn't say that, the guy from the blog said it.


i know but the reality is if contracts are to match up and yao is without doubt untouchable then you pretty much have to put T-Mac in the deal


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Can we give away our whole roster not called Yao and Mac for Kobe? Then the Rockets can sign like the guys here on the Rockets board to a contract. I'll play back up C. 

But seriously I don't really want Kobe on our team. I love T-Mac and I think he would be ****ing pissed off if we ship him off when his chances to advance in the playoffs are highest.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Aw man, I would have to change my screenname to yaonkobe.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> But seriously I don't really want Kobe on our team. I love T-Mac and I think he would be ****ing pissed off if we ship him off when his chances to advance in the playoffs are highest.


No disrespect to Mac but, I could care less how he would feel if he were to get traded.

Bottom line is that Kobe has grown up quite a bit. If you look at LA, he has to be the man. There is nobody else on that team. That is why he is still labeled a ball hog and selfish. If he wasn't that team would be in the cellar. If he were surrounded by some veteran players that can play (ie: Francis, James, Battier) then he wouldn't be put in a position to dominate the whole game.

My issue with TMac has always been health and disappearing at inopportune times. KOBE IS A BETTER PLAYER IN ALL FACETS OF THE GAME THAN TMAC.

I want the best players on this rocket team and if LA would do a deal with Houston that didn't include Yao and Battier I would be all for it.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> No disrespect to Mac but, I could care less how he would feel if he were to get traded.
> 
> Bottom line is that Kobe has grown up quite a bit. If you look at LA, he has to be the man. There is nobody else on that team. That is why he is still labeled a ball hog and selfish. If he wasn't that team would be in the cellar. If he were surrounded by some veteran players that can play (ie: Francis, James, Battier) then he wouldn't be put in a position to dominate the whole game.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> My issue with TMac has always been health and disappearing at inopportune times. KOBE IS A BETTER PLAYER IN ALL FACETS OF THE GAME THAN TMAC.
> 
> I want the best players on this rocket team and if LA would do a deal with Houston that didn't include Yao and Battier I would be all for it.


T-Mac is a better passer than Kobe and has played better defense these past couple of years. But yes, I would definitely trade McGrady for him. Battier is expendable too.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

Head + Francis + T-mac + synder = kobe ???


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Is the Difference between T-Mac and Kobe that big? Francis Head and Snyder is a lot.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Kobe's major edge on TMac are his superior defense, durability and killer instinct. 

But offensively, I actually prefer TMac simply because he actually passes the ball. They are both clutch but Kobe has the edge because of his never surrender, (I'll keep bombing from everywhere until we win or lose) attitude.

Defense wise Kobe is a far superior defender that can shut down poeple but isn't that what Shane Battier is for? If only TMac could stay healthy then none of this Kobe for TMac talks would even be here.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Samael said:


> Kobe's major edge on TMac are his superior defense, durability and killer instinct.
> 
> But offensively, I actually prefer TMac simply because he actually passes the ball. They are both clutch but Kobe has the edge because of his never surrender, (*I'll keep bombing from everywhere until we win or lose*) attitude.
> 
> Defense wise Kobe is a far superior defender that can shut down poeple but isn't that what Shane Battier is for? If only TMac could stay healthy then none of this Kobe for TMac talks would even be here.


which is a disadvantage showing that he doesnt trust his team-mates whereas T-Mac wont demand the final shot and may even pass it up to the open man, i remember a few years ago when Charlie Ward was having a **** shooting day yet T-Mac still gave up the shot to give it to a wide-open Ward, the same also occured with Scott Padgett. Sure you can call it a killer instinct but you can also call it greed and not-trusting his team.

However i do agree that Kobe is a far superior defender but T-Mac isgood in his own right and Batman is our shutdown man.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

If only TMac can could stay healthy is exactly right. Jerry's asking price will be way to high. This has really just been an exercise in fun.

There is even a bulls rumor of their #1 next year, Gordon, TThomas, and Nocioni which is way better than what we could offer and is alot of young talent to give up.

I really don't see Kobe getting dealt until the final year of his contract and by then LGay might look a little better. Man, I can't stress how little that team has right now though.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

giordun said:


> Is the Difference between T-Mac and Kobe that big? Francis Head and Snyder is a lot.


You dont think there is a big defference between Kobe and Mac? There use to be great comparison between the 2, but im sure everyone can see kobe is on another level. And the reason why i would package the others is because why would lakers wanna trade Kobe, someone who i think has jus as much value or more then KG for a player with back probs in return. I'am a big rockets fan, i am just not that big of a T-mac fan. He is still a high caliber player but with all these injuries his value lesson to someone like the lakers who obviously is trying to rebuild.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I dunno why but Kobe's really grown on me since the Colorado incident, one of my 10 fav players right now. But I'm used to him in Laker gold and purple, and kinda want him to stay there. He's the best player on the planet and there's no way we can get him without dismantling the core of our team.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea if it was like T-Mac + like a real filler like someone we won't be using much (Snyder/Head) it'll be fine but Yao Man thinks the difference is that big. We're really gonna screw up the team if we do that. Our team is fine as we see it.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Kobe is not as mature as TMac though. TMac is at a stage in his career where he knows he can't shoot all the time. Kobe isn't. Kobe's attitude is also questionable. I think Houston people prefer more humble players like Yao and TMac. Kobe is too flashy, has all sorts of baggage, bad relations with other players, management, etc. Does Houston want this kind of guy?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Does Houston want this kind of guy?


Can't speak for Houston but, I want him as long as a trade doesn't include Yao and Battier.

YM is right though, he is gonna stay in LGAY because the asking price is too much.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> But offensively, I actually prefer TMac simply because he actually passes the ball. They are both clutch but Kobe has the edge because of his never surrender, (I'll keep bombing from everywhere until we win or lose) attitude.


This is a misconception about Kobe. He's perfectly willing to pass the ball to good teamates... he was averaging around 25/7.5 until Odom and Walton got injured, that's when he started taking so much of the load last year. He's really matured as a passer since shaq left... which of course was too late.


----------

